# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Введен в строй boot.kernel.org, сервис загрузки Linux через интернет

## ALEX(XX)

На конференции LinuxCon, проходящей в эти дни в Польше, был анонсирован новый сервис для загрузки Linux по сети - boot.kernel.org. Как и представленный в конце августа сервис netboot.me,  boot.kernel.org базируется на загрузчике gPXE, позволяющем загружать систему по протоколу HTTP из любого места сети.    
Сайт boot.kernel.org планируется использовать в качестве отправной точки, для распространения загрузочных образов различных систем диагностики, сетевых инсталляторов различных дистрибутивов Linux и Live-окружений, а также возможно для организации проверки работы экспериментальных версий Linux ядер. Пользователю достаточно скачать минимальный образ сетевого загрузчика, записать его на CD или USB Flash, перезагрузить систему и через интерактивное меню выбрать интересующий вариант Live системы или инсталлятора. boot.kernel.org также подходит для установки системы в виртуальной машине, например, для установки в Qemu достаточно выполнить "qemu -fda gpxe.dsk". 
В настоящий момент поддерживается загрузка следующих дистрибутивов: Debian live, Ubuntu 9.04, Damn Small Linux, Knoppix 5.0.1, Fedora 11 LiveCD. Дополнительно можно загрузить memtest, ПО для вывода отчета о текущей аппаратной конфигурации системы и комплект утилит для восстановления данных на диске. В настоящий момент ведется работа по обеспечению поддержки дистрибутива SystemRescueCd.

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

